# panasonic cu-14oc53xp



## des (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys,
Can anyone please help me ,looking for fault codes on a panasonic system model cu-140c53xp,the faults codes:foo,f42 and f16 the system is old but in good shape:.any ideas
thanks des


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Not a unit seen around here.


----------



## GeoAlex (Feb 23, 2013)

*fault codes*

This link goes to a pdf download, hopefully it will work for you

http://www.mediafire.com/?0f53eejjp271doa#!

f16 is a louver switch
f42 current detector open circuit

The pdf gives lots of info
good luck

couldnt find a f00 code


----------

